# Iver Johnson "Trust the Truss" Sign !



## Handyman (Mar 9, 2022)

Now here is a piece of Iver Johnson memorabilia that I wouldn’t mind owning ! This 10” x 20.5” steel, embossed sign is currently up for auction………………..Follow the link for more pics, check it out ! https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/121943817_rare-iver-johnson-cycles-trust-the-truss-metal-sign
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dasberger (Mar 9, 2022)

That's fantastic!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 10, 2022)

It even comes with the stand with winged wheel! Outstanding piece. 😍


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2022)

This sign has covered a lot of ground the past years; hopefully it can find a loving home.  It first appeared in a 2019 sighting at the Hershey Auto Swap.  The sign was photographed with another object (jacket?) in the foreground that made it appear to be a rare full bicycle-size variant.   I remember a couple of us were seriously consider buying it as that photo made it seem larger than life!   Mr. McCaskey and I both had people with "feet on the ground" scouting for it as it had traded already once that October swap.  We have subsequently spoke of the gut wrenching shock that would occurred when the sign arrived in a US Mail Priority Mail box.

Can any of the Iver gurus speak to if this was just made in the small size or do larger variants exist?  Guesses on what is going to bring at the auction?

I will try and dig up the ol'Hershey photograph.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2022)

Here is one of the pictures from Hershey but it has been cropped so the perspective I spoke of above is missing.  @Jesse McCauley


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 10, 2022)

21" wide by 10" tall . Only one size


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah, the high estimate is $30,000!
Can you imagine the disappointment, when that thing arrives in a document envelope, when you were expecting it to come in something the size of a bike box?
Really cool piece, for sure, but those pictures definitely create the optical illusion, that it’s sized for use as a store front display.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 12, 2022)

I had seen that picture when I was at Hershey that year, I never thought it was anything but the normal size.  I think 4 or 5 are known to exist


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 3, 2022)

Today is the big day for this one!!


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 3, 2022)

Item Details
Description​Rated 7.5, 10"x20.5", SST embossed die-cut sign has good color and shine, has wear, fine scratches and soiling, says Iver Johnson's Arms & Cycle Works Fitchburg, Mass. U.S.A. Comes with the original brass hanging bracket with winged wheel. The Authentication Company #037642
Buyer's Premium​
20%
Rare Iver Johnson Cycles "Trust The Truss" Metal Sign​Estimate $50-$30,000
Closed 10 Lots Ago
Sold for $11,500


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 3, 2022)

Sorry for reposting this , it got near 20,000 with fees and taxes


----------



## dasberger (Apr 3, 2022)

Wowzers!!  I mean I trust the Truss and all... But that takes a trust fund to own!


----------



## Handyman (Apr 4, 2022)

I was on my computer and ready to bid...........................I actually thought I might have had a chance, boy was I wrong !! 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2022)

I’m sure the guy that bought it, is stoked to have it.
My guess is, he didn’t have one of those, and his collection is extensive.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 4, 2022)

🙂 That makes me happy to see it sell in that condition .


----------



## oldwhizzer (Apr 4, 2022)

The Bracket that holds it is Fantastic!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 11, 2022)

I believe that bracket may have pre-dated the sign but who really knows? 
I can say for sure it comes in various forms...


----------

